# Problem with Google Voice Search in Jelly Bean



## kokla (Sep 22, 2012)

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]I've been having a problem with the latest Bugless Beast (9-7-12) build. When I use the google voice search to call businesses, instead of calling the closest match it shows a local contact or a random number (not a phone number). If I clear the google search app data it works perfectly, but only for about an hour. After that, I have to clear the app data again to get it to work. Other than that, the rom is working perfectly. Does anyone know why its doing this? Is this isolated to this particular rom, or is anyone else getting this issue? Here is a video showing what im talking about. [/background]


----------



## kokla (Sep 22, 2012)




----------



## Goofball (Aug 26, 2012)

Same thing happens to me on the Bugless Beast 08-07-2012 nightly as well (haven't gotten around to upgrading). Be interesting to hear if this is happening to anyone on a different ROM or stock.


----------



## vanhoud (Jan 7, 2012)

I have the same problem. It seems to be just a bug in Google search app for now. I'm using CyanogenMod 10

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus on T-Mobile


----------



## droidmakespwn (Jun 14, 2011)

Clear data in search app.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kokla (Sep 22, 2012)

My original post stated that ive already tried that. It only works for about an hour.


----------



## CC16177 (Dec 29, 2011)

I have a thread on this also you are not alone and its not related to your ROM.

I have the issue on liquid and my girlfriend has the problem on AOKP and MIUI.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------

